# what is the best way to sharpen a chain saw chain ?



## tuco1963 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi all 
what is the best way to sharpen a chain saw chain? ive got the file but my chain seems dull withen minutes of getting started any and all help appreciated. thanks charlie


----------



## shouldntbesocomplicated (Dec 29, 2010)

[quote author="tuco1963 in the great ohio valley" date="1293607709"]hi all 
what is the best way to sharpen a chain saw chain? ihttp://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15200&catID=131ve got the file but my chain seems dull withen minutes of getting started any and all help appreciated. thanks charlie[/qu

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15200&catID=131 
 If I want a real good file job I use a tool similar to this Granberg File-N-Joint Precision Filing Guide ,I file a lot by hand also with practice you get better ,could also be low quality chain I buy all mine from Baileys
hope this helps


----------



## Hanko (Dec 29, 2010)

Oregon sells an electric bench type sharpener for around $200 that works wonderful. i picked one up and after doing my chain with a file, I found out how off an inconsistent I was on angles depth and rake height.


----------



## robertmcw (Dec 29, 2010)

I use an Power Sharp chain.  It takes seconds.  They sell them at Lowe's.  You need a new bar and the chain and you can't use on other chains.  That site will tell you chain you will need.

http://powersharp.com/

Yes, I may be a wiss, but I don't use it much - about 4 cords a year.

Robert


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am going through the same thoughts myself now.  How about the Dremel attachment?  One buddy has it and swears by it.
ac


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 29, 2010)

My favorite way:  Clamp saw into heavy bench vise.  File by hand with file in file guide.  Also file depth gauges (aka rakers or drags) when needed.

Unless you are cutting very hard or dirty wood or are putting your chains into the dirt, it sounds like there may be something wrong with your sharpening technique.

What chain are you using (make, model, pitch, etc.)?
When is the last time you checked your depth gauges?
How are you sharpening your chains now? 
What angle do you put on the cutting tooth?


----------



## mrfjsf (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got my hands on the Granberg file-n-joint from baileys after high recommendations made over at arboristsite.com. It is a little tricky to get it setup, but once you do, I can breeze through the chain in about 10 mins and have what seems to be a razor sharp edge. I havent been able to test the cut quality yet, will do that this weekend. But for the price, its hard to beat.  The biggest thing with sharpening saw chain is consistent filing on each cutter. That is what a filing jig like the granberg is for, keeping your filing consistent.


----------



## Joey (Dec 29, 2010)

Check out the video on the Stihl.com website on how to sharpen a chain.  It goes step by step.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 29, 2010)

Many options ranging from hand filing, Granberg type designs, PFERD, dremel attachments and electric or battery operated filers . . . to be honest I hand file and it seems as though sometimes I do a half decent job and sometimes it is horrible. I bought the Granberg, but still cannot get it to work quite as well as I hoped . . . buddy bought some sharpening stones for his dremel and he likes them, but says the stones seem to wear pretty quickly.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 29, 2010)

If your hitting the right angles anything will work ok.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 29, 2010)

Filing by hand is still best but after my hands went south I got the dremel type sharpener. Now it is fast and easy. I can just plug into the cig. lighter on the atv and sharpen right in the woods whenever it needs sharpening. One does have to be careful to not burn the chain though. Light touch and quick.


----------



## tuco1963 (Dec 31, 2010)

hi all
thanks for all the input it gives me alot of thinking to do
im useing the mcculloch bar with the original chain i have a guide that clampson the bar but not sure how to use it i bought it at a flea market with my file


----------



## Extremebison (Dec 31, 2010)

Buy good files also, a good file really chews, I used to work Initial Attack in my younger days, the first thing we would do at the beginning of the fire season is take back gov issued files in our chainsaw kits, and go down to the Husky dealer and buy a box full of Orgen files for our fire line packs and chainsaw kit.


----------



## mywaynow (Dec 31, 2010)

I swear by my cordless dremmel.  They have all the correct diameter stones to fit your blade.  Once you are set up to sharpen, with your chain on the bar, you can almost make machine accurate angles.  I rest my right hand with the Dremmil on the ground and get the pitch/angle right, then use the left hand to move the chain tooth to the Dremmil.  A 3 pack of stones will sharpen At least 25 times.  It is all about the speed of the tool, and the steady hand of the operator.  Very quick and quite accurate.


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 31, 2010)

I know some people are gear snobs around here, but the harbor freight chainsaw sharpener has
gotten some decent reviews. Combine it with the 20% off coupons that are floating around, and
it should be an affordable way to clean up a dull chain. I would finish-hone with a good file, just for good measure.

It's on sale now for $39.99 so you are talking $32+tax if you have a local store and a coupon.
http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-chain-saw-sharpener-93213.html


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 31, 2010)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> I know some people are gear snobs around here, but the harbor freight chainsaw sharpener has
> gotten some decent reviews. Combine it with the 20% off coupons that are floating around, and
> it should be an affordable way to clean up a dull chain. I would finish-hone with a good file, just for good measure.
> 
> ...



I have been very curious how that one works.  Anyone have any experience?
ac


----------



## jlove1974 (Dec 31, 2010)

well there are 39 reviews on the HF website since early this year....

The consensus is you need an idea of how to sharpen a chain manually, then use washers to firm everything up that the chinese slave-workers didn't do.
Measure and file evenly on both sides of chain.

A couple of ppl have said that it works better than the dremel because it has a bigger abrasive edge that doesn't wear out as fast. Cheaper than a dremel to boot.


----------



## Mcbride (Dec 31, 2010)

I just use a file I bought at the saw shop.
About every 4th  sharpening i use the raker height gauge and see if i need to take the rakers down. If so just use a flat file for that.


----------



## loon (Dec 31, 2010)

use to never clean off the teeth after sharpening till an old fella up at the deer camp called me a dumbass  :cheese: 

said to me, what do you think  those steel shavings do to the teeth in the first cut? 

have been cleaning them since  ;-)


----------



## tuco1963 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mcbride said:
			
		

> I just use a file I bought at the saw shop.
> About every 4th  sharpening i use the raker height gauge and see if i need to take the rakers down. If so just use a flat file for that.


hi all
what is a raker height gauge and where do i find one? also is there a chain sharpening 101 online? 
thanks for all the info and help


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 1, 2011)

tuco1963 in the great ohio valley said:
			
		

> hi all
> what is a raker height gauge and where do i find one? also is there a chain sharpening 101 online?
> thanks for all the info and help



Just about every place that sells chain will sell some sharpening tools/supplies.   A good dealer (Stihl, Husqvarna, etc.) or a place like BaileysOnline.com will have what you need.  Note that it often is the case that a filing guides and gauges work best with chain of the same brand as the gauge.

Here's a video from Stihl: Chapter 3: Sharpening Your Saw Chain


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 2, 2011)

tuco1963 in the great ohio valley said:
			
		

> Mcbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any saw shop will have them for sale.
It simply sits on the chain, and you file the raker down to that height.
They are just a few dollars, and simple to use.

While sharpening the actual cutting teeth, just be sure to use the correct size file for your chain, and to keep the file at the correct angle up and down, and side to side.
Just keep it the same angle as the chain was when you bought it new.
I also spin the file a little as i do a stroke on the teeth.
Its probably no more than a quarter of a turn, I was just taught to do it that way when young, and still do.
Be sure to file the teeth the same amount, because if you do one side  more than the other the saw will pull and cut crooked and fight you.
Lastly i tap the file after each tooth, on my work bench, tailgate, a log or whatever the saw is sitting on as I sharpen it. This helps knock some of the metal filings off the file, so its not so clogged up.


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 2, 2011)

Did not spend long looking, but found this quickly, it may help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikreHctdx9k&feature=related


----------



## Joe Matthews (Jan 2, 2011)

These work great....

https://shop-foley-belsaw.com/foley/SPEED_SHARP_STAR_CS_GRINDER_G20681.prod

The chain cuts like a new one, and there is no guessing about the angles when you use it. So far as dealing with dull chains in the field, I just carry extra chains, change them out and resharpen them later.....


----------



## Kenster (Jan 5, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> tuco1963 in the great ohio valley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This Stihl video is very good.  Clear and concise.  After watching it a couple of times I finally decided that I could do this myself.  I already had the right tools.  Now I just do a touch up whenever I fill up the gas tank.  I could probably go every other fill up but I cut only oak and hickory and keeping the chain sharp really helps me plow through that wood.  Plus it gives me a little break and keeps me from getting tired too quickly.   When I get tired I quit..... and, once I get going I hate to quit while there's still daylight.


----------

